# [MATURE] Fetishes?



## Icalasari

Mine are:

Vore
Micro/Macro
Furry
Poke
Insertion


----------



## Tailsy

Blindfolds, and uh

...

That's it. D:<


----------



## Wymsy

I have a dragon fetish. Sometimes it makes life a little more interesting.


----------



## Sireafi

Ties are definitely a plus. They're so, whee. I have one for black socks, I don't have a foot fetish, I just think black socks are hot, sometimes when they're pulled up high. I have one for working guys, coats, collared shirts, ties, black socks, mm-hm. Sometimes bears, because some are just oh my gah. Thicker rimmed glasses are hottish as well. Mm.

And guys with good hair. Heehee.


----------



## Cheetah

Light/Medium armour.

There's just something _hot_ about a cute guy in a leather jerkin and chain mail.


----------



## Jolty

I wonder if I'll die of embarassment by being here

Anyway have a list because I'm lame

*pretty much anything that goes around necks (especially ties & scarves ffff)
*some furry D:
*some dragons 
*long curly hair
...I can't think of any others atm


----------



## @lex

I've seen this thread too many times.

If I post now, I'll never have to go here again...

Loli and shota.

*leaves*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

@lex said:


> I've seen this thread too many times.
> 
> If I post now, I'll never have to go here again...
> 
> Loli and shota.
> 
> *leaves*


And real kiddie pron amirite you fucking pervert

I have pretty vanilla fetishes, really.
Suits, formal attire in general. I love seeing men wearing nice suits.
Light bondage, just having wrists tied to a bedpost or something.
I have a thing for doctors and male nurses.
Seeing guys getting it on with each other. I'm pretty fussy though, I only really like it when they don't look like those ridiculous 'uke' and 'seme' typed, with the ukes looking like women and being whiny bitches and the semes... looking effeminate also only less. I sort of dislike twink porn too. Look more in the 25-40 age range.

Oh menatplay <3 I hope it'll still be around when I get my own credit card :(


----------



## @lex

O I have yet to _see_ real cp, so I dunno :P


----------



## goldenquagsire

How did I guess that this would be one of the first new threads? :D

mmkay
-Light bondage
-School uniforms (no, not the underaged aspect)
-Long hair (does that even count?)
-Lesbianism


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Lucha masks & spandex

That's about it with me.


----------



## Music Dragon

Bondage, mm, bondage. *sniffs the air*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

@lex said:


> O *I have yet to see real cp*, so I dunno :P


haha what meaning you will soon enough
fuck.


----------



## Lupine Volt

I have a slight transformation fetish. And that's pretty much it...


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Foot fetish, futanari, mild bondage, lesbians (if that even counts), rape (that is, the girl getting raped, lulz).

Oh, forgot, Gardevoir and Kirlia FTW.

Also forgot loli. Straight shota for the lulz (well, hell, I'd love to be with an older lady that's not my mom, as long as said lady is 30 and under).


----------



## Flying Bread

My friend says I have a fetish for puffy- faced girls with glasses. 
... Which is not true.
But my fetishes are
Bondage
Kemnomimi (I think thats how you spell it)


----------



## #1 bro

I'll admit, I've got a bit of a naked lady fetish.

...


Seriously, you guys make me feel so _boring._ 



Animorph said:


> I have a slight transformation fetish. And that's pretty much it...


SLIGHT? Look at your username! :P


----------



## Zhorken

Citolim said:


> Kemnomimi (I think thats how you spell it)


I'm thinking you mean kemonomimi?


----------



## Flying Bread

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> I'm thinking you mean kemonomimi?


Yeah... WHere the people dress up as bunnies and stuff.


----------



## Timmy

I don't know all of my fetishes? Since there is so much more for me to find out about myself but the ones that I do know are; some furry, ties/scarves/capes/collars, suits/uniform, nurses and doctors aaaand voyeurism.

I'm keeping one to myself though. Only a few people know about it and it's embarrassing as hell. :x

EDIT: OH OH OH I JUST THOUGHT OF ONE
Needles. Which sort of goes with the nurse and doctor thing.


----------



## Great Aether

Sticky notes.


----------



## Minish

...some of these I haven't even heard of. And the rest are making me go o_o because I don't have any. XD

I... _guess_ you could count grunting? xD As in under strain. Like when you hoist a big backpack up on your shoulders. 8D Er... not that I'd want that in... sex, so that kind of defeats the point.

...never mind, then! XD


----------



## ethereal_joe

Long hair.


----------



## Sireafi

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I have pretty vanilla fetishes, really.
> Suits, formal attire in general. I love seeing men wearing nice suits.
> Light bondage, just having wrists tied to a bedpost or something.
> I have a thing for doctors and male nurses.
> Seeing guys getting it on with each other. I'm pretty fussy though, I only really like it when they don't look like those ridiculous 'uke' and 'seme' typed, with the ukes looking like women and being whiny bitches and the semes... looking effeminate also only less. I sort of dislike twink porn too. Look more in the 25-40 age range.
> 
> Oh menatplay <3 I hope it'll still be around when I get my own credit card :(


Oh, la la la. I have the exact same as you too.


----------



## hopeandjoy

-Light Bondage
-Furry
-Male-on-Male

Not much. But still.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Naked ladies with long hair.

I can't think of anything else, really.

Oh, and severely effeminate guys in girl things.

God I feel like a pervert.


----------



## Flareth

Micro/Macro. Probably the only non-peverted one.


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Ketsu said:


> -Light Bondage
> *-Fury*
> -Male-on-Male
> 
> Not much. But still.


You...DO mean furry, right?

(By the way, I like furries but not as a fetish. I just find anthro animals cool.)

Talking about fetishes, well...none. WAAAAH I'M BORING


----------



## spaekle

[REDACTED for embarassing, lol teenage years]

I like male/male, but I wouldn't call it a fetish because it's just the only way it works for me. 

[REDACTED]

And there's more, probably. Some that I kind of like, some that I've only found myself liking once or twice, blah, but that's pretty much the gist of it. :|


----------



## Icalasari

Flareth said:


> Micro/Macro. Probably the only non-peverted one.


It isn't a fetish of yours if it does not arouse you


----------



## Flareth

Icalasari said:


> It isn't a fetish of yours if it does not arouse you


Zora says it is....but I am...obsessed, maybe?


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Oh yeah I forgot something; not only do I have a thing for male nurses/doctors, I also likeseeing guys do it while wearing clergy uniforms. Like, vicars or priests or I'll stop now :T


----------



## Ahouji

-sighsweatdrop-

Crossdressing guys. Seriously.
For as much as I try to fight for the fact that not all of us gay men are flaming queens and-or crossdressers, it seems kind of self-contradictory that I have such a bloody huge crossdressing fetish.

And biting. Always good.

-slinks back off to resume my normal life-


----------



## Eevee

Whatever.  Almost anything.  Depends heavily on mood and what I've been exposed to recently.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I'm still keeping mine secret!


----------



## Sireafi

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Oh yeah I forgot something; not only do I have a thing for male nurses/doctors, I also likeseeing guys do it while wearing clergy uniforms. Like, vicars or priests or I'll stop now :T


Yes. I was watching some episode of CSI and this priest dude was having an affair with this lady, and this guy was a world of whoo. Mm-hm.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Ahouji said:


> -sighsweatdrop-
> 
> Crossdressing guys. Seriously.
> For as much as I try to fight for the fact that not all of us gay men are flaming queens and-or crossdressers, it seems kind of self-contradictory that I have such a bloody huge crossdressing fetish.
> 
> And biting. Always good.
> 
> -slinks back off to resume my normal life-


Join the club.


----------



## Mirry

I have a bit of a fascination with feet. I'd never considered it a "fetish" before, but, I suppose I am turned on by looking at feet, so... XD


----------



## Bombsii

Pokemon , Brawl


----------



## Koopatroopa

Um okay then. I like Hentai, Pokemon, Brawl or just normal and I also like the real thing, its just you can do stuff in a hentai thats not really possible


----------



## Butterfree

Ah, this again.

Uh. Different things can do something for me at different times and in different contexts, if we're speaking strictly of actual turn-ons that do something for me in the form of porn and such. I don't have a very major thing for anything in particular.

However, I've noticed that in real life I get an odd kind of enjoyment out of the very idea of inducing pleasure in a partner, not just "aw, I love you and I want you to feel good" but in a selfish way as well. It feels... _victorious_, you could say. I guess this could be a kind of dominance thing? Not sure. It doesn't turn me on, per se, but it's by far my favorite part of sex, more than getting anything physical out of it myself.



Spoiler: TMI



...and then there's when I got disturbingly wet watching _Firefly_ the other day, even though I was not actually mentally aroused. The episode was "Out of Gas", half of which consists of Mal (my favorite character) stumbling around and trying to fix a spaceship after having been shot in the stomach while only barely able to breathe thanks to the life support being down, before eventually passing out from blood loss and lack of oxygen and nearly dying. I do have a thing for that sort of thing (which is the main reason this is one of my favorite episodes, along with one in which said Mal is tortured to death and one in which he is poisoned by the kiss of a disturbingly young-looking girl who had successfully seduced him after a while of feeble resistance), but I've always insisted that it's not sexual in the least. I don't know if this actually means anything, but I guess it is worth mentioning as it's giving me some second thoughts about it.


----------



## goldenquagsire

@Butterfree: ...wow. O_o

Some new discoveries to add to the list!

-Femdom
-Domination in general
-Armpits
-Menstruation... does this have a technical name?




no i can't explain the last one at all. it's just really really awesome.


----------



## Music Dragon

By the way, goldenquagsire... I was under the impression that you didn't like bondage. I think it was something you said before the forum crash, but I can't remember what. Either way, I guess I was wrong...


----------



## goldenquagsire

My, whatever gave you the impression? I'm an avid fanatic these days, and have been for some time now. O_o

Perhaps when I was younger, I'd have been like "ew this is weird", but I'd also have probably said that of sex in general. :P


----------



## Zhorken

goldenquagsire said:


> -Menstruation... does this have a technical name?


"Redwings" is sex during menstruation but I don't think it refers to the fetish.


----------



## Music Dragon

goldenquagsire said:


> My, whatever gave you the impression? I'm an avid fanatic these days, and have been for some time now. O_o


No, I'm pretty sure you did say something! I just can't remember _what_... Oh, this is getting on my nerves, it really is.

Yes, well, whatever.

EDIT: I think it was something about never visiting Sweden without a small personal army to protect you (in response to something I said about my bondage fetish). Although that might not have been you, come to think of it... Well, _someone_ said it!


----------



## goldenquagsire

Aw, s'okay. :3


----------



## Ayame

I don't think I have a fetish.
I mean, anthropomorphic animals are really, really cool, but they're not "hot" to me or anything.


----------



## Noctowl

Guys wearing suits, and me being tied up. I'm boring.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> EDIT: I think it was something about never visiting Sweden without a small personal army to protect you (in response to something I said about my bondage fetish). Although that might not have been you, come to think of it... Well, someone said it!


Oh, that was me. Hehe. :3


----------



## Music Dragon

goldenquagsire said:


> Oh, that was me. Hehe. :3


See! And then you wonder why I get the impression that you don't like bondage.


----------



## goldenquagsire

DAMNIT.

FORGET I EVER SAID THAT.



now hand me those ropes, skipper :3


----------



## Music Dragon

goldenquagsire said:


> DAMNIT.
> 
> FORGET I EVER SAID THAT.
> 
> 
> 
> now hand me those ropes, skipper :3


What. _Me_, hand them to _you_? I don't think so!


----------



## cheesecake

Guys wearing tuxedos.

Or glasses.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

menstruation is horrible.
i mean if rank stench, bitchiness and horrible messes are arousing to you good for you but uh


----------



## Ayame

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> menstruation is horrible.
> i mean if rank stench, bitchiness and horrible messes are arousing to you good for you but uh


Agreed.  It's like one of the worst things about life in general.


----------



## Jason-Kun

Hmm. Long/short hair and being semi-tall. That's about it.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> menstruation is horrible.
> i mean if rank stench, bitchiness and horrible messes are arousing to you good for you but uh


ew

sticking big hard things in one's vagina



how gross.

:3


----------



## Music Dragon

goldenquagsire said:


> ew
> 
> sticking big hard things in one's vagina
> 
> 
> 
> how gross.
> 
> :3


Oh, give me a break, will you? Sticking big hard things in a vagina is _hot_. Also it feels _good_. Well, depending on the big hard thing in question.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

re:goldenquagsire: but why would you stick your penis in something that smells like a thousand deaths and would fuck up whatever you're lying on
idgi


----------



## Tailsy

I don't know, my periods never smell all that bad. I mean they're not roses and daisies but they're just kind of... metallic. :S

I also realised the other week that I don't really _have_ any specific fetishes. D: I'm not /boring/ I'd just be like yeaaaah whatever you want sweetie ?_? (although I pretty much top everyone. Except Verne, apparently.)


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Ayame said:


> I don't think I have a fetish.
> I mean, anthropomorphic animals are really, really cool, but they're not "hot" to me or anything.


Well, then you don't have a fetish if they're not "hot" to you. Just like me: I like furries, but I've NEVER considered myself a fetishist or anything, I just like them.


----------



## lightning_zero

I love Lesbian on lesbian action... Never considered it a fetish though..


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Lesbianism, handcuffs, being scratched... hard, light bondage, being pulled by the tie or scarf (I hardly ever use any, though) and that's pretty much it. Pleasure fused with pain.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> re:goldenquagsire: but why would you stick your penis in something that smells like a thousand deaths and would fuck up whatever you're lying on
> idgi


i never said it was logical

i just said it was hot :3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

blood (not menstruation, though)
pain
slight bondage
maybe maybe water


----------



## .GoreTuzk

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> blood (not menstruation, though)
> pain
> slight bondage
> maybe maybe water


Doing it naked underwater _is_ awesome, but it just feels good, I don't consider it a fetish.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

.GoreTuzk said:


> Doing it naked underwater _is_ awesome, but it just feels good, I don't consider it a fetish.


not underwater, just everyone's wet
complete underwaterdom would be awesome though

this reminds me of a game i used to play with my friends
we named places/situations in which it would be awesome to have sex
i remember the best ones were in a vad of pudding, in a vad of wine, or on a roller coaster


----------



## .GoreTuzk

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> not underwater, just everyone's wet


Do it in the shower. Simple.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

.GoreTuzk said:


> Do it in the shower. Simple.


This is made of pure win.

edit @ spaekle: postninjaed


----------



## spaekle

> this reminds me of a game i used to play with my friends
> we named places/situations in which it would be awesome to have sex
> i remember the best ones were in a vad of pudding, in a vad of wine, or on a roller coaster


That reminds me of when a friend and I were going through a list of Boxcar Children book titles. There were titles like "Surprise Island", "The Schoolhouse Mystery", "Mystery in the Sand", and  "The Old Motel Mystery". We were talking about how those all sounded like places you'd have sex. Then we saw "The Bicycle Mystery" and were like "...ouch." 

My list needs revising but I'm too lazy to do it right now.

(I have been ninja'd! >:O)


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> That reminds me of when a friend and I were going through a list of Boxcar Children book titles. There were titles like "Surprise Island", "The Schoolhouse Mystery", "Mystery in the Sand", and  "The Old Motel Mystery". We were talking about how those all sounded like places you'd have sex. Then we saw "The Bicycle Mystery" and were like "...ouch."
> 
> My list needs revising but I'm too lazy to do it right now.


There was also this one child's book in art that had a picture of a bunch of drawn bunnies, and it said "Bunnies multiply quickly."
I miss my art class D: not taking it this year. Likely not through the rest of school, either.


----------



## Alexi

WHY DIDN'T I NOTICE THIS BEFORE D:<

Anywho, I have lipophilia, or a fat fetish. It's very prominant, too. :D I've always been attracted to fat people and recently realized how much it turns me on. 

I also have a very mild foot fetish and leg fetish. I love feet, especially in high heels (woman's feet) or bare (men's feet). And I LOVE big feet. The bigger, the better. :D


----------



## Darkrai_Catcher

twink porn
girl on girl porn
hentai porn
threesome porn
any porn thats good. nothing shitty. i should open up a porn site and get all you to post naked pictures of yourself on it ;)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

I'm a lolicon.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

*paedophile


----------



## Music Dragon

You're a lolicon! *snicker*


----------



## see ya

Umm...well...Aw geez, I'm not a very openly sexual person, so this is hard...

I guess...kind of like what Butterfree said. I honestly don't really care about my own pleasure during sexual encounters, as it seems so much more on-turning to give it to them. And like she said, it isn't for completely selfless reasons, either. 

Other than that, light bondage (with no pain), guys with long, straight hair, and I guess frottage (like, consensual, not to random people on the street)

Also, buff guys creep me out for some reason. 

*looks at rest of thread* Wow, I'm boring. :P


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Music Dragon said:


> You're a lolicon! *snicker*


;~;

I'm actually boring as far as fetishes go in real-life. The rules change when we get into hentai. <.<


----------



## Music Dragon

Yes, that tends to be true for most people... which isn't really that odd, when you think about it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Music Dragon said:


> Yes, that tends to be true for most people... which isn't really that odd, when you think about it.


No, it's not.

That said, tentacles would be a dandy evolution.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> *paedophile


The irony is that link008 is only a few years off being a shota himself. :3

Hentai is wonderful. I'm not a great fan of actual rape pornography, but hentai makes it seem almost funny. That, and the English dubs I've heard for some of it is so hilarious that I watch the shows even when not horny.

Only downside is that they HAVE to play some really annoying music right during the good bits. Gah I do not want some tinkly piano tune going on when the damned tentacles are coming out to play. D:


----------



## Raichu Grunt

Loli. thats my fav type of hentai...


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

goldenquagsire said:


> The irony is that link008 is only a few years off being a shota himself. :3
> 
> Hentai is wonderful. I'm not a great fan of actual rape pornography, but hentai makes it seem almost funny. That, and the English dubs I've heard for some of it is so hilarious that I watch the shows even when not horny.
> 
> Only downside is that they HAVE to play some really annoying music right during the good bits. Gah I do not want some tinkly piano tune going on when the damned tentacles are coming out to play. D:


^_^

I stick to games, mostly.

Oh yes, they should have guitar riffs like old 70s porn.


----------



## see ya

LOL, porn soundtracks. 

I found this porn movie once, and though the whole thing was pretty damn cheesy, the soundtrack sounded literally straight out of a Silent Hill game, complete with clanking metal and random animal sounds. o_O


----------



## goldenquagsire

Hentai games? Ooh, I've heard of those. Should really give 'em a try, but there's always the threat of parents discovering them on my comp. And believe me, my dad is good at finding that kind of shit.

And NO. Music is NOT appropriate during porn, except to highlight funny moments. D:


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

goldenquagsire said:


> Hentai games? Ooh, I've heard of those. Should really give 'em a try, but there's always the threat of parents discovering them on my comp. And believe me, my dad is good at finding that kind of shit.


Lots of visual novels and ADV games are light on the sex, but have a lovely plot, characters, story, and whatnot. Quite a few animes are adapted from them. Good for when you're in the mood for something other than a smutty sex romp, but there are plenty of those too. :D

Primary reason I prefer games (and pics) is because the art is (quite obviously) better. Whether it's CG stills, animated, or 3D (well, actually, that doesn't turn out that good except for the work of a few companies), it looks good.

This should be split into a separate thread...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Emmanuelle has awesome music.

Posted in this thread ages ago with my fetishes, here's a little (shameful) update:


Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I have pretty vanilla fetishes, really.
> Suits, formal attire in general. I love seeing men wearing nice suits.
> Light bondage, just having wrists tied to a bedpost or something.
> I have a thing for doctors and male nurses.
> Seeing guys getting it on with each other. I'm pretty fussy though, I only really like it when they don't look like those ridiculous 'uke' and 'seme' typed, with the ukes looking like women and being whiny bitches and the semes... looking effeminate also only less. I sort of dislike twink porn too. Look more in the 25-40 age range.





Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Oh yeah I forgot something; not only do I have a thing for male nurses/doctors, I also likeseeing guys do it while wearing clergy uniforms. Like, vicars or priests or I'll stop now :T


These both still count but to add to it, I've found that I also love men in army uniforms.
And, er, politislash makes me hot irl i'm creepy ):


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Well, I kinda like seeing nuns go at it. >.>


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

link008 said:


> Well, I kinda like seeing nuns go at it. >.>


Priests, vicars, all kinds of clergymen for me. Unless they're like over their fifties, that's a bit too much. Anything from 25-50 I totally go for, though :v


----------



## voltianqueen

Goatees

Watersports

X3


----------



## Amoeba

Wow... people here are really clued up about what they like.

I don't even know yet. Not sure if I even have a fetish. Most of the fetishes I've seen do absolutely nothing for me, though I haven't partaken in any sexual fetishes so I'm still not sure if I would dislike them.

In fact, very little turns me on except seeing my other half turned on. When he gets turned on, it really turns me on too. But that's it.

Seeing people tied up during sexual activities did turn me on, but it kind of disturbed me too (if that makes any sense, turned on a lot but at the same time really freaked out by it) so I ignored it. Perhaps I'm just sheltered. XD

I find it interesting how many people here like men in uniform of some kind. Perhaps it has something to do with a subconcious attraction to wealth. (or maybe not)


----------



## Gardevoir Girl

Three fetishes that I know of. First of all, fur, which is only sexual some of the time. Mostly I just like the feel of soft, thick fur, and I can't stop touching it, and when I see something that looks like it has soft fur I often daydream about what it would feel like. Other times it actually does turn me on.

Second, rape. The thought of being raped, raping someone, or watching someone being raped is all appealing to me. I always loved crime shows even before I figured out why.

Third... I choose to keep this one private. I've seen it a few times in this thread, but I'm still embarrassed about it.


----------



## Alexi

Gardevoir Girl said:


> Second, rape. The thought of being raped, *raping someone,* or watching someone being raped is all appealing to me. I always loved crime shows even before I figured out why.


Right there, for me. Now I just need a very understanding girlfriend...

Also, I think I've formed a strange hair fetish. It's very particular: Long blond hair. Not too sure why yet, but hey.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Rape fantasies are actually quite common so finding someone into that shouldn't be very hard.
I personally don't like it because the idea of sex is a lot less appealing to me if my partner is crying their eyes out and desperatly trying to push me away.

Oh yeah, I'm also into voyeurism, forgot to mention that :v


----------



## Music Dragon

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I personally don't like it because the idea of sex is a lot less appealing to me if my partner is crying their eyes out and desperatly trying to push me away.


Well, yes - that's why there's bondage! *snicker*


----------



## ultraviolet

I don't particularly mind bondage - not really extensive or anything, just like my hands being held back or something. 
Firefighter uniforms are also sexy for some reason. Voyeurism's good too.

Actually, I like most anything apart from macro/micro and vore.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Amoeba said:


> I find it interesting how many people here like men in uniform of some kind. Perhaps it has something to do with a subconcious attraction to wealth. (or maybe not)


I think I might have some deep-rooted attraction to discipline and power. Explains most of my fetishes, anyway.


----------



## Shiranui

o_o

Biting/scratching (me doing it or being done to), lace/stockings, light bondage, slightly gore-y stuff, breasts, and, uhh... female dominance? But I like being in control too so idunno. 

I really can't believe I just posted here. xD; 
BUT HOLY SHIZZ YOU PEOPLE ARE AWESOME.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Zhorken has the best fetish: metafetish.

In other news, I probably like biting now. I mean, I like blood and pain, so.


----------



## Foxsundance

Manicured/ french nails. I dunno why. They just do something for me. Not too long, though, the longest they should be is like 1/4 of an inch past the fingertip. Pink with white tips are the best. Also tight clothes.

I feel weird. :/


----------



## Alexi

Teacher-student relations. High school teacher-student relations. I sort of forgot about this one, but just remembered it after posting something else about teachers in another thread.


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Hmm, I don't really think I have any fetishes.
Really, there are things I find attractive, but not in a sexual way.

Like
dark hair and suits.
and I think that's it

I really like old-style army uniforms as well. Mounties <3 Too bad I never got to see one in Canada. :/

wait, I forgot
_70s costumes_
Man, I love dudes in those leisure suits. If there's a disco ball and a light floor, it's basically a sold deal. :3
I have this weird attraction towards the 1970s which I can't explain. I like clothes, music, and technology from that era. Maybe I was born in the wrong time~


----------



## Jolty

... said:


> wait i forgot
> _70s costumes_
> Man, I love dudes in those leisure suits. If there's a disco ball and a light floor, it's basically a sold deal. :3
> I have this weird attraction towards the 1970s which I can't explain. I like clothes, music, and technology from that era. Maybe I was born in the wrong time~


you're officially epic


----------



## voltianqueen

Oops, forgot to mention I liked moustaches. Not big bushy ones, but...you know. :P

I guess I have a thing for facial hair.


----------



## Abwayax

well

I can't believe I had to work up "guts" to post in this thread but what the hell.

I have somewhat of a thing for feet and hands, _especially_ if the nails are painted. I've never really been able to explain _why_. I also find certain types of footwear, particularly boots and high-heels attractive, as well as fishnet stockings. I'm also kinda turned on by domination and torture, for some reason.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

I officially have a Sailor fuku fetish!


----------



## s k

lolicon

i blame the Church of Loli, aka 4chan's /g/


----------



## Noctowl

I found another one. The idea of sufficating. =/ I've realised this since I have to hold my breath a lot while doing...stuff. It gets more exicitng when it feels like I am dying.

Edit: Also anal. I have found that nothing else really arouses me.


----------



## Ice tiger

Men black suits with ties, especially box ties  >.> (As in like say, a tuxedo or buisness suit)
Shaved heads (Please don't laugh)
Stubble facial hair (Bushy is gross :P)


----------



## Alexi

> Shaved heads (Please don't laugh)


*thumbs up*


----------



## #1 bro

Is "shaved heads" really a fetish? It seems like it would be more of a... I dunno, preference in the opposite sex... not really a fetish. :|


----------



## Ice tiger

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Is "shaved heads" really a fetish? It seems like it would be more of a... I dunno, preference in the opposite sex... not really a fetish. :|


Yes, it is, I don't have to explain.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Ruffledfeathers said:


> I found another one. The idea of sufficating. =/ I've realised this since I have to hold my breath a lot while doing...stuff. It gets more exicitng when it feels like I am dying.


Auto-erotic or just plain erotic asphixiation is hunky-dory but lots of people die from going too far so, er, be safe, somehow?



Zeta Reticuli said:


> Is "shaved heads" really a fetish? It seems like it would be more of a... I dunno, preference in the opposite sex... not really a fetish. :|


Well if a certain type of clothing is considered a fetish I think a particular hairstyle can be considered one too.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Auto-erotic or just plain erotic asphixiation is hunky-dory but lots of people die from going too far so, er, be safe, somehow?


hrm, this is going to be a hard problem to solve. ):

put a condom over your head?



> Well if a certain type of clothing is considered a fetish I think a particular hairstyle can be considered one too.


this is also true. gogo hair fetishes~

quite apart from how attractive it is, long hair can also be combined with other fetishes for double the fun. :D


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

I personally find completely bald men and men with long hair a huge turn-off. I don't know. I don't mind if it's long as in puffy out (afros go a bit far but they're worth it for awesomeness value) but if it's long as in 'goes down your back' long I don't like it. I like to be able to see the nape of the neck.
Though no hair at all isn't a turn-on. It's okay if it's close cropped or something though.

Counts for me too, I don't like having hair that covers my neck (which sucks as I have a sort of Oscar-cut right now but hve to keep it because of theatre).

And re:erotic asphyxiation: if you're doing it with a partner you always have to have a safe word or gesture, so you don't actually get killed. I think they sell special ropes for auto-erotic but I'm not very well-versed in this topic so don't take my word for it.


----------



## spaekle

I like how this particular thread manages to come back from the dead again and again. :P 

I _generally_ don't like hair to be too long or too short; medium hair is nice. Bonus points if it's messy or in a really choppy style. Of course, different things work on different people, and some can really pull it off long or short. 

There was this one cute nerdy guy at my school who had this freaking amazing long hair; it was a little past his shoulders and blonde and layery and it seriously looked like he could be on an herbal essences commercial or some shit, and he wore these pimpin' brightly-colored suits too. 

...But he cut his hair into this stereotypical short nerd thing and started wearing khakis and flip-flops, so now I have nothing to ogle during CompSci and must instead focus on the fact that we're being taught to use the <center> tag and make tables layouts. :[

I'm quickly developing a love for jumpsuits. I swear I don't know where this shit comes from.


----------



## see ya

The problem with long hair is most guys don't have the hair type to pull it off. It usually comes off looking really scraggly and messy. But my ex boyfriend was the exception. Long, gorgeous, perfectly straight blond hair... 

*ahem*


----------



## goldenquagsire

Long hair, as long as it's fairly well-kept, makes a cute guy hot and a cute girl divine. The longer the better. In fact, the occasional guy or girl can even pull off utterly messy hair and still look amazing.

I would love to have hair going down my back, but unfortunately the school administration prevent me from doing so. Bunch of uptight, miserable old men. D:


----------



## Tailsy

I love short, choppy/messy hair :B It's pretty on girls and hot on boys. Not so much a fetish as a sort of general "fuck yeah".

HAHA NOT IN HAIKU


----------



## Tarvos

I like long hair on girls in general, or medium length at least. Short hair on girls makes them look like guys too much and I need a bit more feminine qualities


----------



## Aenrhien

Pain, both inflicting and receiving. Extensions of this include blood and biting/cutting/etc. Also, being dominated.

And after reading the whole thread.. I feel normal. This is rare.


----------



## Jack_the_White

The longer the hair on a girl is, the better it looks, I don't know why, but for as long as I can remember (since kindergarden), i liked girls with long hair.  Also I like girls that are shorter than me.  And i mean waaaaaaaay shoter than me (like a foot).  I just think they would seem cute that way.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

Tailsy said:


> I love short, choppy/messy hair :B It's pretty on girls and hot on boys. Not so much a fetish as a sort of general "fuck yeah".
> 
> HAHA NOT IN HAIKU


haha this so much.
well not the part about girls but yeah


----------



## HisGothicTwilightPrincess

Bondage, leather, guy gay porn. There's just something about guy-on-guy action.


----------



## Valor

Hmm...

There's always the classic voyeurism, but that's so boring...

My extreme fetish would be... drowning. Well, not me, though. Just gives a nice rush of dominance that I very rarely feel. Just watching somebody trying to reach air, running out of time, and they barely make it...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey

men in their underwear
i don't care what kind, as long as it's not too revealing. anything more revealing than a jock-strap is a turn-off.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I like black girl, despite me being white. Does that count?

Anyway, I never had sex before, obviously.


----------



## Minish

Okay... I don't have any fetishes I know about, so I'm just going to jump on the bandwagon and talk about stuff I particularly like instead. :D

I like short, choppy hair on girls as well~ Looks pretty. :D And for some reason, especially blonde, but it HAS to be that lovely natural blonde-brown hardly anybody actually has. On guys, I tend not to like hair that's too long or too short. Too long for me is past the shoulders, too short is cropped, I like shaggy hair on boys.

And for some reason male-male attracts me a lot more than anything else. o_0 I suppose lots of straight girls like it, since straight guys tend to like lesbian stuff, but... I'm like, heavily-on-the-lesbian-side and have no sexual interest in men. XD


----------



## Dannichu

Sorry, this is old, but...



Gardevoir Girl said:


> Second, rape. The thought of being raped, raping someone, or watching someone being raped is all appealing to me. I always loved crime shows even before I figured out why.


Nononono. You _can't _want rape. It's not possible. You either consent or you don't and if you do then what happens isn't rape. 
Nobody ever, ever wants to be raped, and suggesting that it's _ever _wanted or ever, under any circumstances, a good, pleasurable thing is just wrong. 

Rape is always, without exception, sick, degrading and definitely unwanted.


----------



## spaekle

For a lot of people (myself included) the terrifying, degrading situation is precisely _what_ they find attractive. It's like watching a scary movie - you like the feeling of being scared, but it's okay because you know it can't really hurt you. Very few people with rape fetishes actually want to rape someone else or go out and be raped. Most people would agree that rape is a horrible thing when it leaves fantasy-land. 

Although since, in my fantasies anyway, the people doing the raping are people I'd have said  'yes' to anyway if they'd asked, so maybe you could argue that it's not quite rape? :D;


----------



## Dannichu

Then it's not rape - you might have a fantasy involving some random stranger taking you in a scabby alleyway, but if you consent to it, it's not rape, and if you don't want it, then absolutely nothing about it is sexy.


----------



## spaekle

Ah, touché - this is kind of tricky. Perhaps it's more along the lines of "fantasy-me doesn't want it but real-me does"? Or something.


----------



## Dewgong

Me too -highfive-


----------



## surskitty

Boobs are pretty cool.


----------



## Firestorm

I'm not sure why, but I think an attractive girl wearing glasses is that much more appealing to me. It would be such deadly irony if that's how I meet up with the one for me someday. xD


----------



## Alexi

Boobs are sweet.

I find the thought of scaring a girl almost to death and raping her to be very arousing, but I know this to be wrong in most societies, so I don't do it.


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate

uh....

well......

cats... and..  um... catgirls..... and.... um....

thats about it........

me being a dressed as a girl might count...


----------



## Jason-Kun

New Mudfish Doctorate said:


> cats... and..  um... catgirls...


Catgirls are hot. Not sure about actual cats though.


----------



## DonKarasuMan

No one said anything about ankles, or smoothly contoured necks so I guess I'll say them.

Also, sleeping men :3


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate

ohhh oohh....

another one is kittens ;>


----------



## Meririn

-curly hair
-brown hair
-real brown eyes
-the idea of forcing nonconsensual sex on a guy
-dominating and controlling a boy just in general
-glasses
-batboys
-cutting a bound male
-making him cry
-hairless body except for pubic hair. Seriously. I think people without it are gross, it makes them look like they're ten.
-skinny boys (not a requirement, just kind of hot)
-visible bone structure (being able to see those little peaks where a guy's hips jut out of his skin is hot hot hot)
-trashtalking someone else


----------



## Oreku

Ahem... Here we go...

-Oral -- Watching, giving, or recieving, I love it all.
-Facial -- See above (minus recieving)
-Boob-sex -- Very hot...
- Ropes and Handcuffs
- Getting raped by a blonde -- I know it'll never happen, I'm just sayin'
- Secretaries
-Teachers
- Two Girls, One Guy


----------



## Bombsii

Oreku said:


> Ahem... Here we go...
> 
> 
> - Ropes and Handcuffs


Yay, me like the handcuffs.


----------



## Oreku

Heeheh... I messed around with this guy who showed me the wonder's of handcuffs, then this girl who showed me the wonder's of rope.

I'ma sluuuuuuuut! 

:]


----------



## goldenquagsire

Oreku said:


> Heeheh... I messed around with this guy who showed me the wonder's of handcuffs, then this girl who showed me the wonder's of rope.


At the same time? :P

Incidentally, you are a lucky bastard. ):


----------



## Kalylia

I'm in to being dominated.  My fiance and I live a BDSM lifestyle, focusing mostly on D/s, though there is a good bit of bondage in the bedroom.  I'm not much of a masochist, but mild pain can be really pleasurable if administered properly.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Ah, touché - this is kind of tricky. Perhaps it's more along the lines of "fantasy-me doesn't want it but real-me does"? Or something.


I call it pretend rape. =P


----------



## Oreku

goldenquagsire said:


> At the same time? :P
> 
> Incidentally, you are a lucky bastard. ):



I know right. xD

No, sadly it was two separate occasions.
But they were within about 2 weeks of each other.


----------



## see ya

Oreku said:


> Heeheh... I messed around with this guy who showed me the wonder's of handcuffs, then this girl who showed me the wonder's of rope.
> 
> I'ma sluuuuuuuut!
> 
> :]


.....You lucky son of a bitch Woah....

Of course, since it's been almost two years since I've been with anyone, I've been pretty repressed....


----------



## goldenquagsire

> I know right. xD
> 
> No, sadly it was two separate occasions.
> But they were within about 2 weeks of each other.


that's still pretty hawt. :3


----------



## New Mudfish Doctorate

goldenquagsire said:


> ew
> 
> sticking big hard things in one's vagina
> 
> 
> 
> how gross.
> 
> :3


omgomgomg

thats my opinion


----------



## Oreku

goldenquagsire said:


> that's still pretty hawt. :3


Yes. I must say I quite enjoyed it. >D

Oh Lord, I'm a slut.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> omgomgomg
> 
> thats my opinion


actually i was being sarcastic with that comment, in order to point out that enjoying cunnilingus during menstruation is no more illogical than enjoying standard intercourse.

i do also enjoy sticking big hard things into peoples' vaginas.



> Yes. I must say I quite enjoyed it. >D
> 
> Oh Lord, I'm a slut.


MANSLUT

being a manslut sounds fun. :(


----------



## Koala929

Bondage, majorly, heavy tied down bondage. Also doing it in Japanese, that's another one of mine.

Dear God, I need a life.


----------



## surskitty

Koala929 said:


> Also doing it in Japanese, that's another one of mine.


I don't get it.  What are you trying to say?


----------



## spaekle

I guess you could speak Japanese while doing it.

...But "doing it in Japanese" puts some weird images in my head. D:


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Also doing it in Japanese, that's another one of mine.


I assume you are referring to Kinbaku, a style of BDSM from Japan. Being able to speak Japanese is, however, not a requirement for practising the art. =D


----------



## Alexi

Bumping for question

Have any of you read any books on fetishes, both fiction and non-fiction? I'm doing a project on fetishes, and I need some suggested reading. Thanks.


----------



## mehwmew

Furry 
and in real life i love biting and being bit.
anything but girls getting hurt :( (that makes me sad :P)  
insertion...depending on what...

seeing how none of us here at the CoD are 'mature' by our countrys standards, regards to the few that are, i would think that all of us are overly smart for our ages. I'd say that we are allowed the joys of said things above, annd possibly below :) (in this thread ,not body parts, although that is for your own consideration)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Pretty sure no one here's exceptionally intelligent on any level, scuzi.

And Alexi, I'm sorry I can't reccomend much, but Freud or Kinsey are good for anything sex-related. It's a shame Kinsey never got around to writing his planned book on fetishes but you can find plenty about the stuff scattered in his writing. Lots of stuff experienced first-hand too so it's reliable.
Freud was one of the first to really confront sexuality on a psychological standpoint and although he's very outdated he's probably still a good read.
I've heard good things about Foucault but don't take me my word for it. Don't really know what he wrote about to be honest.


----------



## Music Dragon

Heehee! Read something by the Marquis de Sade.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Music Dragon said:


> Heehee! Read something by the Marquis de Sade.


This.

I'm still reeling and I read 120 Days of Sodom months ago ugggh
Alternately, watch the film!
When I have enough time/courage I'll read Justine and Juliette as well. De Sade was the creepiest motherfucker in the history of ever.


----------



## Erif

Legs and boobs. 

kthnxbai.


----------



## Jetx

Erif said:


> Legs and boobs.
> 
> kthnxbai.


Hardcore.


----------



## foreign contaminant

it's not chiefly about fetishes, but you could read story of the eye. it's incredibly bizarre; my stomach's still churning and i read it around thanksgiving.


----------



## Keltena

Gloves. No, I really have no idea why. o.o


----------



## Dewgong

i guess it's time to add...

crossdressing. yeah. i never wanted to admit it, but i enjoy it, greatly...


----------



## goldenquagsire

Dewgong said:


> i guess it's time to add...
> 
> crossdressing. yeah. i never wanted to admit it, but i enjoy it, greatly...


guess i'll bite.

i also have a... thing for crossdressing.

it's not like a lifestyle choice or whatever, it's just something i find kinda hot in its own creepy way.

i must admit that i feel a little guilty about it for some stupid reason. i mean, i don't *think* my parents would go ballistic if they find out; they're pretty cool with the idea of me bringing home a guy, but i dunno. i don't want to test their tolerance too far. :/

unfortunately, my stash of paraphernalia is not terribly well-hidden. no-one ever looks there for anything, but it's still pretty much out in the open. if anyone stumbles across it... well, yeah.


----------



## opaltiger

Dewgong said:


> i guess it's time to add...
> 
> crossdressing. yeah. i never wanted to admit it, but i enjoy it, greatly...


to be fair, it is a lot easier to get away with crossdressing as a girl.

which is really unfair :(


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> to be fair, it is a lot easier to get away with crossdressing as a girl.
> 
> which is really unfair :(


tbh, i find it hard to imagine a female crossdresser. most guy clothes seem to be unisex anyway.

at a stretch, tuxes and top hats? seems more comical than erotic. :/

edit: and yeah, it is bloody unfair. D:


----------



## Nope

I really can't believe I'm posting here... Oh well, here goes nothing :/.

Guys in suits. Probably because of my obsession with Death Note. Light is so damn sexy in a dress <3
Oral.
Rape, to some extent.
First kiss. (Especially between guys)
Biting sounds appealing. I really want a boyfriend :(

Umm... I guess I can't call this a fetish, but I love colourful socks, gloves, hats and scarves.

Oh, and guy-on-guy. Or yaoi *Drools*
Any kind of guyxguy action.

... I really shouldn't like stuff like this. I'm _fucking 14 years old_ D:. Oh well. Can't really do anything aboutit, can I? :/


----------



## Dewgong

pffff it's fine, who cares how old you are. mmm. it is a lot easier to get away with if you're female, i mean, i guess i sort of crossdress, i wear a lot of guys shirts and stuff. nobody really cares though. 

...yeah yaoi is pretty nice btw. :\


----------



## opaltiger

> ... I really shouldn't like stuff like this. I'm fucking 14 years old D:. Oh well. Can't really do anything aboutit, can I? :/


hi, welcome to puberty, don't be ashamed, that is a silly construct perpetuated by a society that makes taboo out of everything.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Koala929 said:


> Bondage, majorly, heavy tied down bondage. Also doing it in Japanese, that's another one of mine.


HU-WHUH


Someone has the same fetish as I x.x  

Some people might see it as some sick kinda smut, but I just like it for some reason.  I particularly like it when someone's put into some life-threatening situation, but they don't have the means to escape due... >.>

Go ahead 'n call me sicko, I don't care >P

I also have a thing for thighs.  I don't like them fat, or skinny, they need to be just right.  Like my girlfriend's >.>

Latex/rubber = bonus points


----------



## ultraviolet

> .. I really shouldn't like stuff like this. I'm fucking 14 years old D:. Oh well. Can't really do anything aboutit, can I? :/


Don't be silly, there's nothing that you 'shouldn't' be thinking about. Don't feel bad or ashamed about it, what you're doing is perfectly natural and normal. 

Also yes biting is a lot of fun. :3


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

OH DAYUM, I forgot 2 major, major, important fetish that should never be forgotten;

Girls in leotards...

And catgirls...

You can call me a perv now.


----------



## Naitekiakki

Biting. <33

Furry
Light bondage / being dominated
Suits & Uniforms
Feet [Somewhat]

And something else I don’t want to share. :c


----------



## Dewgong

might i add, plaid boxers on ladies.


----------



## see ya

Kind of getting a thing for furry. Not fursuits (God no), but anthropomorphic art. 

Also, blindfolds. Very, very much blindfolds. <3


----------



## Dewgong

anthropomorphic art is pretty awesome.

lol fursuits


----------



## see ya

...Wow yet another one I realized I have after thinking about it for a while. This one's kind of minor for me, but I think it's unique enough to bring up: piercings. Not the appearance of them (That would depend on the person and the piercing. Some look good, but some are ew.), but the actual act of getting pierced. 

It's kind of weird...it started when I made an impromptu decision to get my ear cartilage pierced at an actual parlor, so it was done with a needle. I made myself relax, maybe a little too much, as it ended up feeling kind of good. In _that_ way. The whole experience was kind of symbolic, the anticipation and the sharp burst of pain before an oddly pleasant afterglow (a slight burning sensation), aside from the obvious "lol penetration" bit. Plus, I got a pretty kickass earring (It's a dragon that cuffs onto the lower part of the ear and has ruby eyes). The good news is that if I ever want another piercing I won't be very nervous. :3

I dunno. Just something I realized. >_>


----------



## Alexi

That's pretty awesome, Skymin. XP

I found out a new one early this morning. I *love* to be crushed. I was messing with my boyfriend and he pinned me down. He weighs like 400 pounds (not exaggerating), and man, it felt soooo nice. <3


----------



## Treechu

Red heads, mhMHH

Oh and big boobs.

Edit: And freckles.


----------



## Amphacham

Treechu said:


> Red heads, mhMHH
> 
> Oh and big boobs.
> 
> Edit: And freckles.


Ha, same! XD
Plus noses, necks, chubbiness and uh... French maids.


----------



## Alexi

Amphacham said:


> chubbiness


heyyy


----------



## Dewgong

i always liked chubby thighs.


----------



## Rwr4539

Flat chests (Though breasts are ok)
Maid/butler-and-master relationships
Femdom and maledom
Some bondage
Bloomers
Armpits
Futas
Lolis (2D variety, 3D is no no)
Shotas (See above)
Traps
Yuri
Gangbangs
Animal girls (catgirls, doggirls, bunnygirls etc.)
Incest (ONII-CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN)
Feet
Vampires
Gore weirdly turns me on a little

Stuff I don't normally find hot but I still felt a little turned on include pregnancy, penis-in-penis, melting girls, decapitations while having sex, minigirls etc.

Yeah, this is all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> Futas
> Traps


futa and traps are so underrated

:3



> Incest (ONII-CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN)


sistercest is AWESOMESAUCE


----------



## mehwmew

All types of animal girls, most guro, BITING OMFG BITING BITING BITING!, Dewgong (yes you!) i recently started enjoying smaller breasts, not small small, but you know, normal sized, not small not big.... Ummm  Cum.... :>  , ummm thats all i can think of for now.... Oh!  Cat ears on girls, real girls. With cat ears :))


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

what's with all these people who like their partners to die during sex it's fucking disgusting


----------



## Aobaru

Body hair. On men and women. But mostly on men. >D


----------



## mehwmew

Vladmir, i was just sitting here thinking about that,
those guys think its hot to break their partner's neck while fucking them, how about after sex... " oh fuck...Marlene?.....Mar....? DAMNIT NOT AGAIN!"


----------



## mehwmew

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> This. I'm still reeling, De Sade was the creepiest motherfucker in the history of ever.


 haha. Epic. Great book by the way, ha just kidding, i found it morally upheaving, who am i kidding? I have no morals.


----------



## goldenquagsire

> what's with all these people who like their partners to die during sex it's fucking disgusting


what's with all these people who like to stick penises in their partner's vagina during sex it's fucking disgusting

>:)


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Mehwmew said:


> haha. Epic. Great book by the way, ha just kidding, i found it morally upheaving, who am i kidding? I have no morals.


Yeah I mean it was a good book but that doesn't make it not weird ): 



goldenquagsire said:


> what's with all these people who like to stick penises in their partner's vagina during sex it's fucking disgusting
> 
> >:)


er
errr
errrrr
d-do you honestly not see that this is a terrible comparision ):


----------



## goldenquagsire

> er
> errr
> errrrr
> d-do you honestly not see that this is a terrible comparision ):


no

it's just saying that "each to his own". what you might find kinky, others find disgusting. and what you find disgusting, others find kinky.

i'm personally not a fan of my partner dying during intercourse, but that's not the point.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

vanilla sex isn't kinky though? it's completely normal whereas if you want to cut the limbs off your partner or kill them you should seek mental help.
do we want a repeat of the boston strangler.


----------



## mehwmew

I understand what you're saying Valdmir, but just because I have this weird urge to see it, *drawn , mind you.* doesn't mean I want to go get my girlfriend, have sex, while cutting her arms off, and yes, it was a good book. Just strange....very...very...strange. *curls up in a ball and cries*  and Freud is very good, i love his viewpoints , Freud is fucking win.


----------



## spaekle

Looking back at my old list, it really could use revising; but over time I've realized that anything that involves me being completely dominated and thoroughly horrified will probably do it for me. Being completely subject to the whim of another person is _hot_. 

Of course, I do have the odd clothing fetish or whatever that has nothing to do with what I just said, but yeah. :V


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Decided to add this!

Mild transformation (though it usually squicks me out as well). This one goes back to childhood. I don't know what is it that fascinates and disgusts me about it, but...

I also have a thing for male pattern baldness. Not if the men are completely bald, but if the temples are sufficiently receded, it becomes attractive rather than repuslive. :3


----------



## glitchedgamer

Let's see...

- Raven and Red hair
- Round, firm breasts (which are fake 99% of the time. Boo.)
- A dark personality, little hard to explain

All I can think of for now. Boring, I know, but meh. I'm too much of a pansy for bondage XD


----------



## ungulateman

Anthros. (Note that I don't mean people in fursuits, but the _fictional idea_ behind anthros.)

Mild transformation as well.


----------



## Dewgong

i'm just going to go ahead and make a list. i've posted in this thread so many times but whatever my fetishes keep changing all the time. :|

-blue plaid boxers (dark blue with light pattern is better)
-cross dressing
-bondage (really tied-down)
-kinda chubby thighs
-magical girls
-bite marks/scars
-oversized clothes in general like big coats with no pants and if the coat has fuzz +1
-combat boots
-tiny people with big mail/carrier bags
-nazi stuff/nazi uniforms (...i'm sorry)

those are the current ones anyways.


----------



## Zuu

Dewgong said:


> -bite marks/scars
> -nazi stuff/nazi uniforms (...i'm sorry)


also what zhorken said and a little bit of blood. and more stuff that i don't want to list here.


----------



## Adriane

I have a certain few fetishes, but they range highly in "extremism" or commonness. Furries and bondage are probably the only two I feel comfortable mentioning. #tcod knows a bit more, but what happens in #tcod stays in #tcod, y'dig?


----------



## opaltiger

> -oversized clothes in general like big coats with no pants and if the coat has fuzz +1


I don't know about fetish, but I find oversize clothes absolutely adorable. Seriously.


----------



## goldenquagsire

opaltiger said:


> I don't know about fetish, but I find oversize clothes absolutely adorable. Seriously.


I don't have a fetish for it, but I absolutely cannot stand wearing anything less than a size too big. My clothes have to be really baggy or else I feel awfully uncomfortable and stuffy. ):


----------



## Dewgong

same. all my clothes are 1-2 sizes too big. tight clothing is not good for me.


----------



## Coloursfall

Might as well post here, this stuff is all on my FA anyway

-Furry
-Preg/Birthing/Eggs
-BDSM - I adore spanking and I dunno why <3
-Fem!Dom
-Some Vore - the kind that has the one doing the eating being a good five or six times the size of the one being eaten.  Otherwise it's weird D:
-Uniforms, especially military, and, despite them being huge dicks, Nazi uniforms are _awesome_.
-Prosthetics. I have no idea why this, but this.
-Long hair and braids on men, short hair on females.
-Curly hair :3

yeah :I


----------



## see ya

So I picked up my sketchbook and a pencil and sat down to draw the first serious sketch I've done in a very long time. I didn't have an idea of what to draw, so I just went wherever my mind took me. 

I ended up with a tentacle scene. 

Yeah.


----------



## Coolio

I really don't think I have one, or I haven't found it yet.


----------



## <Joseph: Night SHADE>

Omorashi.
Yeah.


----------

